# pics from a 300k brevet out to Healdsburg on a tandem



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics from a 300k Brevet from SF to healdsburg/Russian River.

SF to Healdsburg/Russian River-SFR 300k Brevet | Ride Chronicles

It's a wonderful route with a variety of terrain and scenery.

Nancy


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thats a looooong ride.

how often do you stand and pedal?


----------



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

As long as the company and route is good-distance seems irrelevant. just got to have eat and drink enough fuel throughtout the ride. we get out of the saddle to stretch the legs and give the butt a rest as often as needed. After the spoke broke, we remained seated most of the time-didnt want to put any more tension/torque on the wheel.


----------

